# Ball radius tool for lathe



## Moper361 (Dec 28, 2017)

Does anyone know we're or have plans for making a ball radius turning tool I'm thinking of making one for my next project ,Have been searching on here and maybe I'm not looking in right place but not found much or any plans of such .My lathe uses a BXA tool post so something around this size or to utilise the Bxa QC post


----------



## MozamPete (Dec 28, 2017)

Here's one set of plans I always intended to made (but haven't got around to yet)


----------



## cascao (Dec 28, 2017)

There a good plan in this page:
http://www.toolsandmods.com/library/ralph-patterson


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 28, 2017)

Great thread Moper361.


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 28, 2017)

cascao said:


> There a good plan in this page:
> http://www.toolsandmods.com/library/ralph-patterson


Thanks for that cascao there are a few items in there worth a look at making in the future


----------



## ddickey (Dec 28, 2017)

Another option to consider. I made this to slide right onto my BXA tool post.
http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Spherical_Turning_Tool.html


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 28, 2017)

The above can be made with a cheap straight shaft boring head and a boring bar holder for your tool post.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 29, 2017)

cascao said:


> There a good plan in this page:
> http://www.toolsandmods.com/library/ralph-patterson


cascao, thanks for the great link, it'll keep me going with new/interesting projects for a good while,I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Greebles (Dec 30, 2017)

Good Stuff!


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 30, 2017)

I was thinking along the lines of making the radius tool using a boring head design but make the shaft with tapper roller bearings that you can preload to eliminate any movement and reduce chatter ,What's the thoughts on the feasibility of this ,Have done a quick search and tapper roller bearings can be source with 15 mm or 19 mm inner boar and 40 to 45 mm OD on the cup and seals can also be fitted to keep swarf etc out .


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 30, 2017)

I think tapered roller bearings would work but be way over kill.


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 30, 2017)

For what the bearings are worth 8 dollars each  I think I'll do it as a project it's a little more machining but adds to the practice


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 5, 2018)

Well I have nearly finished my version of a radius turning tool borrowing ideas from the people that gave advice previously and thanks for that ,I thought about going the rout of using the boring head method then I changed my mind and set a challenge for myself of making a version of old style that would bolt straight onto my lathe .The fourth picture down shows a small grub screw this allows you to put a small amount of preload on swivel faces and then the grub screw can lock the preloading bolt that carries the brass thrust retainer .
I just have to wait to get to shop to buy small triangle cutter then finish of the tool post then I can make a ball  for the handle. It's quite a sturdy beast and no play with a small amount of preload on faces .


----------

